# Hybrid Brew Method



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Thought you guys might like to try this awesome new technique....


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

That's brilliant. I did, as the kids say, indeed laugh out loud. And all this time I've been throwing away my pucks!


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

I didn't realise you had so much time on your hands. That's awesome Mike !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, it does kinda smack of sitting around in my pants with a cornflakes box on me hied doesn't it.

I do have one or two things to do...today I'm off to pick up that Faema Enova 2 group, Super Jolly, and a bunch of other fun stuff







))


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Now that does sound like fun. Is that for work or home?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

A friend of a friend ran a great cafe that they closed after just 15 months due to landlord problems. Lucky for me tho, cos I'm getting some of their kit at good prices... for my own cafe whem we eventually find a site.

Shame to leave the machine in storage. I thought maybe I could look into setting up a mobile unit until then, but winters in Scotland don't seem suited to it. Maybe tho.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

It's funny you should mention mobile units. I've been thinking quite hard about that recently. I'm moving to Newcastle next month and I've been thinking about finding opportunities making a living from a coffee based business. I'm really interested in roasting also, I'd like to find some in Newcastle who'd be willing to take me on so that I could learn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Hahahaha! Too much time your hands Mike


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

AndyL said:


> It's funny you should mention mobile units. I've been thinking quite hard about that recently. I'm moving to Newcastle next month and I've been thinking about finding opportunities making a living from a coffee based business. I'm really interested in roasting also, I'd like to find some in Newcastle who'd be willing to take me on so that I could learn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has to be Chris at pumphreys doesn't it. Sometimes people are loathe to share their knowledge tho, for fear it'll create competion.

Sounds brilliant tho. I'm a Sunderland lad myself. God's country up there. And with rents/rates so high, mobile is a good optionI think.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Awesome Video - made me a laugh a lot!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Andy, try Coolaboola Coffee or Pumphreys

Speak to Stuart at Pumphreys and mention your a forum member


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Glenn I will do that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Andy, try Coolaboola Coffee or Pumphreys
> 
> Speak to Stuart at Pumphreys and mention your a forum member


Dunno where I got Chris from!


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Dunno where I got Chris from!


No matter, I knew who you meant and I appreciate your help Mike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mentness (Oct 6, 2008)

Funny vid!

Stu from Pumphreys here! My ears are burning!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

mentness said:


> Funny vid!
> 
> Stu from Pumphreys here! My ears are burning!


Was reading about your place at the MetroCentre with the uber boiler and coffees from square mile, intelligentsia, drop coffee etc. Damn... I keep moving home then finding out about great places back where I used to live!


----------



## mentness (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a bit of a coffee geeks/my wet dream. We've got some great baristas here too. It's bloody hard work but great fun too! What's the old adage 'Work hard, Play Hard'


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Next time I'm visiting the parents I'll defo stop by.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

I've PM'd you Stu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevenp6 (May 17, 2011)

Guys seems to be a bit of a nutter. Entertaining without a punch line.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Better than insults without a need


----------

